# Festival of Wood



## Mr. Peet (Jul 16, 2019)

Well its that time of year again. The Festival of Wood at the historic Grey Towers in Milford Pennsylvania is coming soon, August 3rd and 4th, 2019. Once again I plan to be helping The American Chestnut Foundation and International Wood Collectors Society on both days. Come on out, I'd like to meet a few of our WoodBarter locals as I just haven't got out to do so myself...


*Festival of Wood 2019 | August 3, 2019 @ 10:00 AM to ...*
www.visitwaynecounty.com/event/*Festival*_*of_Wood*_*2019*/8/3/*2019
Festival* of *Wood 2019* Location: Grey Towers Time: Aug 3, *2019*@10:00 AM to Aug 4, *2019* Hosted by Pocono Arts Council and Grey Towers National Historic Site 2 Dates · Aug 3 - Aug 4 A Celebration of our Natural & Cultural Heritage of *Wood* Saturday, August 3, 10am – 5pm Sunday, August 4, 10am – 4pm FREE – Handmade crafts, arts, programs, children’s activities, educational exhibits, and more!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 17, 2019)

Well that sucks. I am leaving THIS Saturday heading to Maine for a week. Wish the festival was a week earlier.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jul 17, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well that sucks. I am leaving THIS Saturday heading to Maine for a week. Wish the festival was a week earlier.



Ummm, I think that puts u home w a whole week to spare Eric.... according to Pocono events calendar u will be home on the 27th of July.... Jus sayin....  had me wondering if I'd lost a week or 2...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 17, 2019)

I wish it a week earlier so I could stop by

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 17, 2019)

Sounds like my kind of e event! Too far for me though...


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jul 17, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I wish it a week earlier so I could stop by



Well complete those thoughts!  just drive real slow going home....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

